

Dorothy2: A malware and botnet analysis framework written in Ruby - adamnemecek
https://github.com/m4rco-/dorothy2

======
jusob
There's already a big community around Cuckoo Sandbox
([http://www.cuckoosandbox.org/](http://www.cuckoosandbox.org/)), I'm not sure
this project has any advantage over it.

